
The Slow Winter – James Mickens (2013) [pdf] - csours
http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/mickens/files/theslowwinter.pdf
======
csours
This was submitted a while ago, but hasn't picked up much discussion in the
past.

Resubmitting now in relation to the discussion on the 737-MAX8: Using software
to stabilize hardware isn't easy. (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19509618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19509618)
)

More Mickens: [https://mickens.seas.harvard.edu/wisdom-james-
mickens](https://mickens.seas.harvard.edu/wisdom-james-mickens)

------
godelmachine
I love articles by James Mickens

